#      54-

## Anna_Derzhavina

!
 ,             .
    ,    /,       - . 
         .

           10        65882 .
    25000 .

            ,      25000 .

       12000     .        10      .

     .      .

          25000 .,     "    456". .

    .           .           .

..        wildberries    .      .       .      (    -)       . 
 ?

----------

-, -!
   -     .

----------


## Anna_Derzhavina

?
   ,      -    ?

----------

!   ,    ,        . :             ,       ?       . ( ),         .        ?

----------

> !   ,    ,        . :             ,       ?       . ( ),         .        ?


!       -       %.

----------

